# Lucozade has caffeine in it?!



## Pigeon (Nov 25, 2015)

Explains why I struggle to get back to sleep after drinking it for a night time hypo. It's only taken me 8.5 years to work that out!

Did everyone else know this? I read the ingredients one day last week (must have been bored) then had this lightbulb moment! I went dashing through to tell my partner this revelation, and he said "yeah, I knew that....". 

I've now switched to drinking Ribena in the middle of the night. Much better!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2015)

It's news to me too, and I've been drinking it since 1962!  Although I wasn't treating hypos with it back then


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 25, 2015)

Well, umm yes, I did know that as it happens. Doesn't bother me though as I hate the stuff and would rather have Irn Brew or Ribena.


----------



## Robin (Nov 25, 2015)

When I was a child, there was one type, in a glass bottle wrapped with yellow cellophane, which you were allowed after you'd been ill. I popped into a petrol station shop to get some for my daughter after she'd been ill recently, and was faced with choice overload, a whole wall full, and there were about 8 different types. I'm sure there I managed to find one (’original' maybe) that didn't have caffeine in it.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2015)

Trouble is, it is marketed as an 'energy' drink these days - I seem to remember it was supposed to have other properties when I was a child (healing, as Robin says!)


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Nov 25, 2015)

My grandma always have me the original lucozade when I was unwell (I wasn't diabetic then) 
Can't stand the stuff now, reminds me of being ill!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 26, 2015)

I have Lucozade 'Energy' - orange flavour.  Love it.  Just looked at the bottle - part of a multi-pack - no ingredients at all!


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 26, 2015)

trophywench said:


> I have Lucozade 'Energy' - orange flavour.  Love it.  Just looked at the bottle - part of a multi-pack - no ingredients at all!


So it's a made-of-nothing-but-energy drink? 


AlisonM said:


> Well, umm yes, I did know that as it happens. Doesn't bother me though as I hate the stuff and would rather have Irn Brew or Ribena.


As a Scot, you do realise that Irn-Bru also contains caffeine?  Love that stuff, I usually have a stock of the sugar-free version...


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 26, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> .../As a Scot, you do realise that Irn-Bru also contains caffeine?  Love that stuff, I usually have a stock of the sugar-free version...


I do, which is why I have Ribena at night instead,


----------



## Pigeon (Nov 26, 2015)

Looks like even the "Original" has caffeine in it now: http://www.lucozadeenergy.com/our-products/original/ perhaps it's a recent thing. It looks like only the Sports variety doesn't contain caffeine, but that has less glucose per ml so you'd have to drink more at a time and then be peeing all night! Will stick with Ribena from now on.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 26, 2015)

Hate the stuff !


----------



## Robin (Nov 26, 2015)

Pigeon said:


> Looks like even the "Original" has caffeine in it now: http://www.lucozadeenergy.com/our-products/original/ perhaps it's a recent thing. It looks like only the Sports variety doesn't contain caffeine, but that has less glucose per ml so you'd have to drink more at a time and then be peeing all night! Will stick with Ribena from now on.


Ah, maybe that's what I found for my daughter. I also had to avoid artificial colours, as it triggers her eczema, and I see Original has one of the particular nasties in it, Sunset Yellow.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 26, 2015)

"Pucozade"  Was once violently sick with the stuff


----------



## Caroline (Nov 27, 2015)

I haven't ever looked at the ingredients in Lucozade, but it is an energy drink so having caffeine in it seems logical.


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 27, 2015)

I too can't stand Pukozade. I especially hate it when I'm in hospital and am woken by the nurses at 3am to down some because I've gone hypo.  Fortunately they sometimes give me a hot choc instead, which I vastly prefer. 

My go-to hypo treatment is 7-Up Cherry; no caffeine, no artificial flavours, no colours at all, just pure liquid sugar goodness.  I have 4 litres chilled (3 of which are portioned out into 250ml doses), and another 6 litres in stock (I stocked up when it was going for 99p a 2 litre bottle).


----------



## trophywench (Nov 27, 2015)

I loathe cherry flavoured stuff - tastes so false.  Nasty.  Love cherries though!  Think this is much the prob with 'flavoured' stuff - all real fruit has some sort of acidic slight tang - false flavours don't.


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 28, 2015)

7-Up Cherry is cherry *flavoured*, meaning actual cherries; if it were artificial, it would be cherry "flavour" without the "-ed".


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 28, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> I too can't stand Pukozade. I especially hate it when I'm in hospital and am woken by the nurses at 3am to down some because I've gone hypo.  Fortunately they sometimes give me a hot choc instead, which I vastly prefer.
> 
> My go-to hypo treatment is 7-Up Cherry; no caffeine, no artificial flavours, no colours at all, just pure liquid sugar goodness.  I have 4 litres chilled (3 of which are portioned out into 250ml doses), and another 6 litres in stock (I stocked up when it was going for 99p a 2 litre bottle).



Wow, 10 litres!!   Do you have a lot of hypos Robert? For hypo treatments that would last me a long, long time.


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 28, 2015)

As I said, I stocked up.  I suspect I may have overdone it a bit...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> As I said, I stocked up.  I suspect I may have overdone it a bit...


A guy I used to work with once spotted a very good offer on pairs of slippers. He calculated how many pairs of slippers he was likely to need over the span of his lifetime, and bought that number of pairs!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 28, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> I too can't stand Pukozade. I especially hate it when I'm in hospital and am woken by the nurses at 3am to down some because I've gone hypo.  Fortunately they sometimes give me a hot choc instead, which I vastly prefer.
> 
> My go-to hypo treatment is 7-Up Cherry; no caffeine, no artificial flavours, no colours at all, just pure liquid sugar goodness.  I have 4 litres chilled (3 of which are portioned out into 250ml doses), and another 6 litres in stock (I stocked up when it was going for 99p a 2 litre bottle).


Hot Choc for me too. .  Slippers !  Was he a bit mad


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Slippers !  Was he a bit mad


Yes, he was!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 29, 2015)

Northerner said:


> A guy I used to work with once spotted a very good offer on pairs of slippers. He calculated how many pairs of slippers he was likely to need over the span of his lifetime, and bought that number of pairs!


I just wonder whether he was an optimist or pessimist?!


----------

